# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Try my new technique: BBDJ

## Belak

Hello all. 

I have had much trouble with lucid dreaming in the past--mainly to do with lack of motivation. My problem was with Dream journaling, and I gave up for several months. About a month ago, I had an idea for a technique that would increase dream recall and help with RCs. Think of my technique as a rearranging of regular techniques to help create efficiency and provide a fun challenge.

Intrigued?

My idea is to switch to *before bed dream journaling*. BBDJ. Why? It challenges you to remember your dream throughout the day. 

You might be thinking, "How could this improve anything, as dreams seem to fade over the course of the day?" 

That's the beauty of my technique. It's more challenging! 

Imagine that dream recall is like lifting weights, you can start with light weights, but you will improve slowly and get bored quickly. If you switch to heavier weights that push you to get stronger faster, you will have more success in a shorter period of time. Regular dream journaling is like lifting lihpght weights, while BBDJ is like lifting the heavy ones.

The steps to my technique:

1) When you wake up, remember everything from your dream possible in your mind.

2) Pick a reminder, whether that be an alarm or a note in sharpie on your hand. Strategically place times throughout the day to remember your dream.

3)Go about your daily activities, remembering your dream as best as possible as you go. 

4) During one of those times you picked, do a reality check, remember your dream, repeat a mantra, whatever works for you. 

5) When you settle for bed, write down your dream in extreme detail. 

6) Use whatever methods you are please to achieve lucidity during sleep and go,to bed. 


The awesome thing about this method is is versatality. You can combine it with whatever you want! Also, writing down a dream before bed puts lucid dreaming in your head before sleep, similar to the MILD method. 

This method has worked for me to have a lot of lucid dreams.

Will it work for you?

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I do tag my dreams at night and look at it again after standing up. i do my daytime work as usual and before going to bed instead of watching tv or surfing the internet i sit down and write down my dreams into my DJ. has a similar effect but i have as a reminder my short notes so i dont forget fragments or dreams.

----------

